#    463000,00
-  8.618

      463 306,00  :Wow: 

          463 000 ?

  !!!

----------


## ANRy

, ,       ?
    " 8.7"      28-01-2011.
     500000.00     ( 1.1). 
   ( 2.1,   F4 "    " = ).
          : 463000.00.
   ,     .

----------

*ANRy*, 
!!!
    ,    


> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

?
    ,     :Smilie: 

  !

----------

:Frown: 
          .

  ,       8.6
    "      8.7. "
      -  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,         .

----------

> 


   ,  -     :Wow: 

!   :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    .


  :yes:   .

 :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

!
    .
 :Smilie:

----------

: 
  2-    5.2
     ?
     5.9  2005 ,   -   :Embarrassment: 
  2-  2011 ?

----------

> 2-  2011 ?


,  ,   -  ...

----------


## Svetishe

5.  2.      (2-)   2011 .	ZP_2NSP6_10.BLW	ZP_2NSP6_10.BAR	 (8.700)

----------


## ANRy

28-01-2011    2-   .   5.3.

----------

!!!
 :Smilie: 
 :yes:

----------

"2.4 .   ."      415000.
    ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

2011

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,  ?       ?

----------

.
,     500 000,00 .
   2.1    ,   463000,00
   2.4   415000.
   ,   ...

----------


## Svetishe

.    ""   ,       463000.   :    415000?

----------

,  ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,  ?   :Big Grin:

----------

:Smilie: 
  :

----------


## Svetishe

.  ,        ,  115      ,  ,

----------

> ,


  :yes: 
 !!!!!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

> "2.4 .   ."      415000.
>     ?


,   ,            (      ).




> .    ""   ,       463000.   :    415000?


   -.
*Svetishe*  , .
  :
http://file.qip.ru/photo/rNooY-DQ/blank_2_4.html

----------

,   ,    .   ,        :Smilie: 

..      .    ,    )

----------

,   -1  1- . 2011  ? 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Holic

.     14.04.11 (   07.04.11  ).

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## ANRy

> ,   -1  1- . 2011  ?


 .
       4-,  ,     ,   .  ..  .. -     ,  .
        "-".




> ...


      ,    ?  :Smilie: 
         .

----------


## Svetishe

,      .

----------


## ANRy

?
     .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,   -   .

----------

:Smilie: 

   .... ,             :Frown:

----------


## -

-  ,  .
     ?
     ,   ,   ,     ,
      (   !)

----------

